# Anyone into Chi Walking?



## RunPainFree.org (Jul 26, 2008)

*I read a couple articles on this.This was taken from the chirunning.com website:*

The ChiWalking program is an entirely new approach to creating health, fitness and well-being through the activity of walking. ChiWalking blends walking with the inner focuses of T'ai Chi, the ancient Chinese martial art that has gained much notoriety in this country for creating balance, strength, and improved cognition.

Moderate exercise, such as walking, has improved the health and longevity of millions of people. ChiWalking is an inspirational, mind-body, heath and fitness program that will get you up and out, and moving towards better health

*Is anyone doing this or knows anything about it?*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling I need to hide my purse.


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2008)

RunPainFree.org said:


> *I read a couple articles on this.This was taken from the chirunning.com website:...........snipped......
> *


*

Sorry, take a look at post #365

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30696&page=19*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Why do I get the feeling I need to hide my purse.


Perhaps because you should in fact hide your purse?

-Rusty


----------



## RunPainFree.org (Jul 27, 2008)

why would you hide your purse? i have no interest in selling the program. i just wanted to see if anyone was into this.

personally i think this type of natural running/walking, eating organic food stuff is for hippies


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2008)

RunPainFree.org said:


> eating organic food stuff is for hippies



totally agree with you on this one......last night I was eating a salad of organic spinach and organic baby greens and I looked down and saw two hacky sacks at my feet.....let me tell you, I was spooked and immediately dumped the whole mess down the garbage disposal, before I heard any Grateful Dead


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Why do I get the feeling I need to hide my purse.





CleverBomb said:


> Perhaps because you should in fact hide your purse?
> 
> -Rusty





RunPainFree.org said:


> why would you hide your purse? i have no interest in selling the program. i just wanted to see if anyone was into this.
> 
> personally i think this type of natural running/walking, eating organic food stuff is for hippies




HAHA until I got that last post, I though Mossy was afraid that if she went out walking that someone was going to track her down and mug her and take her purse...and I totally thought Rusty was the one that was going to do it.

I think I need to sleep. :huh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 28, 2008)

RunPainFree.org said:


> why would you hide your purse? i have no interest in selling the program. i just wanted to see if anyone was into this.



Um. Maybe because your Dimensions sign in name is a website address hawking some sort of fitness product? Doesn't that seem just a wee bit "spamarific" to you?



> personally i think this type of natural running/walking, eating organic food stuff is for hippies



Uh huh. Me think he doth protest too much. Either that or he has some sort of weird identity crisis going on.

So you're saying the runfree.org shtick is irony? bitter sarcasm?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 28, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Um. Maybe because your Dimensions sign in name is a website address hawking some sort of fitness product? Doesn't that seem just a wee bit "spamarific" to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap i didn't even notice that!! lmao


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> HAHA until I got that last post, I though Mossy was afraid that if she went out walking that someone was going to track her down and mug her and take her purse...and I totally thought Rusty was the one that was going to do it.
> 
> I think I need to sleep. :huh:





goofy girl said:


> holy crap i didn't even notice that!! lmao




goofy...goofy...goofy....you are really living up to your name:doh:




.......it is funny...his user name..and the weird way he thinks we are stupid..........................................................your lack of sleep is excused...*L*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm with RunPainfulLee.org. Y'all oughtta make it down to Smokestock this year.


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 28, 2008)

RunPainFree.org said:


> why would you hide your purse? i have no interest in selling the program. i just wanted to see if anyone was into this.
> 
> personally i think this type of natural running/walking, eating organic food stuff is for hippies



I'm a red-blooded macho man who eats baby seals for breakfast and wipes his ass with spotted owls, and your cunning reverse psychology has convinced me of the efficacy of your product. Sign me up.

Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Risible (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, people - post on topic or don't post.

This thread is not about the OP, and he asked a legitimate question.

Thank you.

/mod


----------

